

Microsoft's Courier Is Already Doomed: A Simple iPad App Shows Why  - ebun
http://www.fastcompany.com/1580582/microsofts-courier-is-already-doomed-a-simple-ipad-app-shows-why?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
gamble
I'm not a fan of the iPad, but at least it's a real product. Microsoft loves
concepts, yet they almost never deliver. They're like an auto company that
turns out beautiful concept cars for the trade shows that will never appear in
a dealership.

Case in point: over-the-air syncing of contacts and calendars appeared in
Microsoft tech demos for at least fifteen years. Yet the company that actually
made it happen for me was Apple, with the iPhone and MobileMe. And Microsoft
_still_ doesn't have a solution unless you're a suit with an Exchange server
back at the office.

------
benologist
Seems a bit early to say anything is doomed by the iPad at this point, let
alone a single app on the iPad. The obvious reason why Courier won't be doomed
by this is ... you need an iPad, most people in this world aren't going to buy
one.

Most won't buy a Courier either but there's plenty of room for both to be
independently successful regardless of the other.

------
ezy
Raise of hands of those who like handwriting and drawing notes... with their
finger. Yeah, thought so. :-)

Now, that said, people do sell styluses for the iPhone, but good luck writing
without touching the rest of your hand to the device.

Now, _that_ said, the author of said note taking app could be smart about
detecting pointing vs side-of-hand, but we'll see....

------
aaronbrethorst
I remember when top-flight venture capitalists were saying Apple's only path
to salvation was to adopt the NT kernel, _or even to start building Windows
machines_.

Or when certain tech pundits were crowing about how the Pre and WebOS were
about to eat Apple's lunch.

I'm willing to suspend judgment, and I find empty pontification to just be
dull.

------
catfish
DOOMED!

Fate, especially a tragic or ruinous one.

doom (dm) n.

1\. Inevitable destruction or ruin. 2\. Fate, especially a tragic or ruinous
one. 3\. Judgment Day

hmmm.....

presumptuous at best...

------
cemregr
The user interface in that app is terrifying. So many buttons. Looks like a
windows app. I hope they polish it a bit and make it more apple-y.

------
upinsmoke
I don't see anything revolutionary about this app at all. All the features
shown can already be accomplished by the iphone.

